# GB sticker



## alcam (Nov 8, 2017)

Didn't notice I didn't have one . Fortunately a very nice Guardia Civil spotted my omission and pointed it out to me .
Only charged me €40 as well .
Spanish roads are now safer


----------



## wildebus (Nov 8, 2017)

menace! :scared:


----------



## jagmanx (Nov 8, 2017)

*Where were you ?*

Anywhere near "El Plodo" ?


----------



## alcam (Nov 8, 2017)

jagmanx said:


> Anywhere near "El Plodo" ?



Near Badajoz


----------



## alcam (Nov 8, 2017)

***** said:


> To be honest, there are no excuses, we have always needed one fitted, except when a person is in the Euro Countries and the vehicle has a Euro Plate with the smaller GB included.
> After the Brexit vote, I removed these Euro plates and fitted normal old style British reg plates and I then needed to fit proper GB plates.
> We have always needed them for non EU Countries, such as Switzerland, but most of us have gotten away without them!
> Also watch out, if you have a cycle carrier and no red and white marker board. They will nick you!



As I said I've never noticed . My dealer obviously saved himself £2.50 when putting vehicle on the road . 
I may have no excuses but surely a disproportionate punishment (full price €80) for the pettiest of offences . Not easy to source GB sticker here .


----------



## Byronic (Nov 8, 2017)

alcam said:


> Near Badajoz



In my 66 years in an out of la tierra madre, that's the first time I've
heard of anyone getting fined for non display of GB sticker.
But then I saw Badajoz, and put it down to the cops' family
favouring Napoleon rather than Wellington! Long memories round 
there. 
The steering wheel on the wrong side should be sufficient 

Most of the time I have GBZ on my van and bike, never been 
tugged but €80 even €40, hmmm might have to reconsider.


----------



## harrow (Nov 8, 2017)

alcam said:


> Didn't notice I didn't have one . Fortunately a very nice Guardia Civil spotted my omission and pointed it out to me .
> Only charged me €40 as well .
> Spanish roads are now safer


Yes delicious asked about the GB stickers 

The ferry companies used to hand the stickers out.


----------



## Fazerloz (Nov 8, 2017)

Job sorted  for less than a quid and you can get them for motorcycle plates. 2 x GB Euro Number Plate Stickers EU European Road Legal Car Badge Vinyl  | eBay


----------



## Roger Haworth (Nov 8, 2017)

_*"After the Brexit vote, I removed these Euro plates and fitted normal old style British reg plates and I then needed to fit proper GB plates."
*_

Hi ***** - Was that a political statement removing the Euro plates? UKGBNI is still a member of the EU.


----------



## barryd (Nov 8, 2017)

***** said:


> Roger Haworth said:
> 
> 
> > _*"After the Brexit vote, I removed these Euro plates and fitted normal old style British reg plates and I then needed to fit proper GB plates."
> ...



Bit hasty if you ask me.

Just sayin


----------



## antiquesam (Nov 8, 2017)

I got stopped about a year ago coming out of Spain in a light commercial van by the Guardia. They checked everything, documents, fire extinguisher, the works. He was just about to retire defeated when his mate noticed I didn't have a GB sticker. The going rate Euro 40.


----------



## Glass man (Nov 8, 2017)

Five years ago a German traffic Policeman informed Me that my EU number plate was not correct because the background colour of the stars and GB was not the correct blue. ( It was black ) He advised me to get it changed ASAP in case PC plod wanted to be fussy.
All done in a very friendly fashion,  he was next to me on an Aires on the banks of the Rhine. 
The number plate supplier made a new plate at no charge and said it was a problem with a batch of plates.


----------



## El Veterano (Nov 8, 2017)

***** said:


> Good afternoon Roger, it was a I am British statement. Not really political:drive:



I have 3 vehicles here in France, all with French plates and the required 'F' on them. I have a British passport and consider myself British. Can't see the problem myself.


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 8, 2017)

Should i put this on rear of van,seamus may not agree.


----------



## Fazerloz (Nov 8, 2017)

I think the cop made more of a statement.


----------



## bartman (Nov 8, 2017)

Ah yes, I must fork out for one of those now that I've carried out the modification to the number plate


----------



## Byronic (Nov 8, 2017)

Just to make really sure of things, might be an idea to have BG on the van
front, and help out the cop sitting in his car in front of you mirror twitching!

Reversed caps of course.


----------



## alcam (Nov 8, 2017)

Byronic said:


> In my 66 years in an out of la tierra madre, that's the first time I've
> heard of anyone getting fined for non display of GB sticker.
> But then I saw Badajoz, and put it down to the cops' family
> favouring Napoleon rather than Wellington! Long memories round
> ...



Not sure it was that . I did play the Scottish card but that didn't work


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 8, 2017)

alcam said:


> Not sure it was that . I did play the Scottish card but that didn't work



Should of played the b/pipes,that would have soon sent him on his way,whale whine wheeze hum,and thats just you.


----------



## redhand (Nov 8, 2017)

trevskoda said:


> Should i put this on rear of van,seamus may not agree.



I have one on mine, no one should be offended it is a symbol that predates any of the recent nonsense


----------



## Fazerloz (Nov 8, 2017)

redhand said:


> I have one on mine, no one should be offended it is a symbol that predates any of the recent nonsense



So was the swastika, but plenty take offence to that symbol now. How the world loved the swastika - until Hitler stole it - BBC News


----------



## Byronic (Nov 8, 2017)

trevskoda said:


> Should of played the b/pipes,that would have soon sent him on his way,whale whine wheeze hum,and thats just you.



You may have something there trev, in northern Spain they play the Galician 
Bagpipes, they sound like the Scottish variety, that could've gone well for him..... or
possibly not!


----------



## alcam (Nov 8, 2017)

***** said:


> If you Guys think this is bad, you want to run Dangerous Goods through France and Spain.
> It is like running the gauntlet!
> At a control, they see the RHD vehicle and the orange warning plates and they seem to think you are fair game.
> They ask to see the emergency equipment, they want 7 days of tachographs and they will nick you for speeding on the tacko, over the national limit, 7 days ago..
> ...



More things they can get you for with lorries I suppose .
To be fair the guys booking me were polite , friendly and not heavy handed at all . 
It is a ridiculous fine for basically feck all . No danger being caused etc .
Don't know how it works in Spain but certainly in the US local fines , speeding etc , are an important part of the town budget . Then  , of course , pressure is applied to meet targets etc


----------



## Byronic (Nov 9, 2017)

alcam said:


> More things they can get you for with lorries I suppose .
> To be fair the guys booking me were polite , friendly and not heavy handed at all .
> It is a ridiculous fine for basically feck all . No danger being caused etc .
> Don't know how it works in Spain but certainly in the US local fines , speeding etc , are an important part of the town budget . Then  , of course , pressure is applied to meet targets etc




One way or another Spain gets your €40. But console yourself, may be that €40
will reduce the Negotiated Financial Settlement from €50,000,000,000
to €49,999,999,960.


----------



## Donk (Nov 9, 2017)

I bet No foreign drivers ever get pulled up over here in the past for not having a sticker of their country.
And now they are on the Number plates!


----------



## alcam (Nov 9, 2017)

Byronic said:


> One way or another Spain gets your €40. But console yourself, may be that €40
> will reduce the Negotiated Financial Settlement from €50,000,000,000
> to €49,999,999,960.



I'm not paying , I voted remain !


----------



## witzend (Nov 9, 2017)

Donk said:


> I bet No foreign drivers ever get pulled up over here in the past for not having a sticker of their country.
> And now they are on the Number plates!



I've never seen a Foreign Vehicle with head light adjusters when over here  either


----------



## vwalan (Nov 9, 2017)

witzend said:


> I've never seen a Foreign Vehicle with head light adjusters when over here  either



you dont have to have adjusters on your lights when over there . so long as you dont drive at night or its bad weather. 
the offence is dazzling others . if you dont dazzle its not a problem. 
eu number plates have had the country sign on for years .


----------



## Donk (Nov 9, 2017)

Yes, but before we joint the EU i bet foreign drivers were never pulled over for no country of origin sticker!


----------



## vwalan (Nov 9, 2017)

all i can say is in the 60,s not many were travelling either way and you could be stopped searched vehicle checked twice at every border . believe me folk did have country stickers . there was also you had to have yellow on your headlights , think it was france , never mind the border checks for fire extinguishers  ,and all the other junk you have to have . borders were great fun . see how long you could mess them around for . 
as young kids we moved about disapeared , the border police etc thought they were god.


----------



## Byronic (Nov 9, 2017)

Donk said:


> Yes, but before we joint the EU i bet foreign drivers were never pulled over for no country of origin sticker!



But was much more likely to get pulled for a check pre EU days you know.
Especially passport documentation, not so much the vehicle paperwork. The Spanish
authorities,police/GC in particular had a generally accepted paranoid mindset approach. 
More formalities at frontiers with visas etc. Some plusses, the likes of Morocco used to 
encourage tourism with fuel discount coupons. Still have quite a few with unused
allocations might try to redeem them one day!


----------



## Compo (Nov 9, 2017)

*gb sticker*

currently in spain with ordinary plates front and rear no gb sticker fitted I have a small magnetic gb sticker on rear of mh do I need one one the front is it 40euro for front and 40 euro for rear ???????
compo


----------



## oldpolicehouse (Nov 9, 2017)

***** said:


> to be honest, there are no excuses, we have always needed one fitted, except when a person is in the euro countries and the vehicle has a euro plate with the smaller gb included.
> After the brexit vote, i removed these euro plates and fitted normal old style british reg plates and i then needed to fit proper gb plates.
> We have always needed them for non eu countries, such as switzerland, but most of us have gotten away without them!
> Also watch out, if you have a cycle carrier and no red and white marker board. They will nick you!



Why ? We ain't leaving the EU


----------



## Byronic (Nov 9, 2017)

oldpolicehouse said:


> Why ? We ain't leaving the EU



Ah ok then, I'll continue not to display a GB sticker, I don't like to advertise more than I
have to. So far no ones noticed the heinous omission as much as to bother me


----------



## barryd (Nov 9, 2017)

I stuck some of these on the van and on the bike this summer.   Everyone loved them, plus I got flashed by speed cameras four times and not heard anything so clearly they took one look at the pictures and decided I was a good egg and let me off


----------



## Byronic (Nov 9, 2017)

barryd said:


> I stuck some of these on the van and on the bike this summer.   Everyone loved them, plus I got flashed by speed cameras four times and not heard anything so clearly they took one look at the pictures and decided I was a good egg and let me off



Betcha had a regulation sized, correct colour GB sticker next to it though, you rebel you


----------



## korky (Nov 9, 2017)

barryd said:


> I stuck some of these on the van and on the bike this summer.   Everyone loved them, plus I got flashed by speed cameras four times and not heard anything so clearly they took one look at the pictures and decided I was a good egg and let me off



Me too Barry.On the van and pushbike.

Not to curry favour with EU nationals but more to irritate the Brit motorhomers I've met abroad who moan about foreigners,usually other EU nationals who have the temerity to park up all over the continent leaving no room for us.
Yowza.

Korky.


----------



## barryd (Nov 9, 2017)

korky said:


> Me too Barry.On the van and pushbike.
> 
> Not to curry favour with EU nationals but more to irritate the Brit motorhomers I've met abroad who moan about foreigners,usually other EU nationals who have the temerity to park up all over the continent leaving no room for us.
> Yowza.
> ...



The same ones that take Heinz baked beans with them and Aldi Cheddar from home? 

It was a good talking point with "Johnny Foreigner".  I just kept telling them Brexit was all a daft British Joke and we wont be leaving really.


----------



## oldpolicehouse (Nov 10, 2017)

barryd said:


> The same ones that take Heinz baked beans with them and Aldi Cheddar from home?
> 
> It was a good talking point with "Johnny Foreigner".  I just kept telling them Brexit was all a daft British Joke and we wont be leaving really.



It is a daft British joke. Trouble is the jokes on us.Eu leaders are doubled over laughing at us.


----------



## antiquesam (Nov 10, 2017)

barryd said:


> I stuck some of these on the van and on the bike this summer.   Everyone loved them, plus I got flashed by speed cameras four times and not heard anything so clearly they took one look at the pictures and decided I was a good egg and let me off



They say the World loves an optimist.


----------



## antiquesam (Nov 10, 2017)

oldpolicehouse said:


> it is a daft british joke. Trouble is the jokes on us.eu leaders are doubled over laughing at us.



politics alert


----------



## delicagirl (Nov 10, 2017)

harrow said:


> Yes delicious asked about the GB stickers
> 
> The ferry companies used to hand the stickers out.



Brittanny ferries dont hand them out.    

I mistakenly bought a magnetised blue and yellow stars GB plate  - which would not adhere to my van, so i used cheap black and white GB peel on stickers.....    will these suffice ?  or will an anal  euro-cop still fine me if he gets out of bed the wrong side that day.....


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 10, 2017)

delicagirl said:


> Brittanny ferries dont hand them out.
> 
> I mistakenly bought a magnetised blue and yellow stars GB plate  - which would not adhere to my van, so i used cheap black and white GB peel on stickers.....    will these suffice ?  or will an anal  euro-cop still fine me if he gets out of bed the wrong side that day.....



One look at you and any cop will be butter in your hands.:heart:


----------



## antiquesam (Nov 10, 2017)

I'm surprised Brittany don't sell them in the shop at an appropriately high price. They don't miss many tricks.


----------



## delicagirl (Nov 10, 2017)

antiquesam said:


> I'm surprised Brittany don't sell them in the shop at an appropriately high price. They don't miss many tricks.



i didn't think to look in the shop for stickers....   i did go in and bought two very nice mugs at a really sensible price, but the booze prices were stupid.....


----------



## carol (Nov 10, 2017)

vwalan said:


> you dont have to have adjusters on your lights when over there . so long as you dont drive at night or its bad weather.
> the offence is dazzling others . if you dont dazzle its not a problem.
> eu number plates have had the country sign on for years .



Has anyone been stopped for not having them on? TBH, I've never put them on as I (and loads of guys at a WC meet) couldn't decide where to put them! I don't drive at night but I think it'll be dark when I get off the ferry at Santander ... should I be worried?


----------



## carol (Nov 10, 2017)

barryd said:


> I stuck some of these on the van and on the bike this summer.   Everyone loved them, plus I got flashed by speed cameras four times and not heard anything so clearly they took one look at the pictures and decided I was a good egg and let me off



Where did you get them? I was an ardent remainer and would definitely like one. I know, horse, stable, door and all that! :lol-053:


----------



## vwalan (Nov 10, 2017)

carol said:


> Has anyone been stopped for not having them on? TBH, I've never put them on as I (and loads of guys at a WC meet) couldn't decide where to put them! I don't drive at night but I think it'll be dark when I get off the ferry at Santander ... should I be worried?



there as been times when police stop folk in the ports and look for them . more france i believe . 
i dont use them . have got a set in the truck . but only for just incase. 
did years ago use black insulating tape but havnt for many a year. 
we get off the fery and head straight for torrelavega . park up at sierra panda railway station . handy for a shop as all the supermarkets are just down the road. just about duall carriage way all the way so well lit you would be on dipped lights all the way. 
santander is getting awkward for stopping but there is overnight parking in the port area or just as you leave . 
we prefer to get to torry . also Google Maps
get fuel here . its possibly the cheapest place i have ever found in spain . still in torrelavega ruyco petrol or fuel.


----------



## mark61 (Nov 10, 2017)

carol said:


> Has anyone been stopped for not having them on? TBH, I've never put them on as I (and loads of guys at a WC meet) couldn't decide where to put them! I don't drive at night but I think it'll be dark when I get off the ferry at Santander ... should I be worried?



Haven't used them for a good few years, never been pulled up. More importantly, I know my lights don't dazzle oncoming drivers, if they did, I'd fit beam deflectors. 
Still, for the few £ they cost, it's probably wise to fit them. The instructions supplied appear over complicated, because they cover virtually every vehicle, once you've found the right diagram, the instructions are clear enough, or if fitting before you leave, plenty of info online on where to fit the deflectors.


----------



## Byronic (Nov 10, 2017)

antiquesa m said:


> I'm surprised Brittany don't sell them in the shop at an appropriately high price. They don't miss many tricks.



I suspect they do, probably €39. But if you spot anyone without the GB sticker
in Euro land then it's probably €41 and what with the fine being €40 it's likely
to be a BF customer making a saving


----------



## barryd (Nov 10, 2017)

carol said:


> Where did you get them? I was an ardent remainder and would definitely like one. I know, horse, stable, door and all that! :lol-053:



I cant remember but if you google EU heart stickers there are plenty out there so there must be a demand. I got a sheet with some small ones on and a bigger one. I even have one on my travel guitar.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Nov 10, 2017)

carol said:


> Has anyone been stopped for not having them on? TBH, I've never put them on as I (*and loads of guys at a WC meet*) *couldn't decide where to put them!* I don't drive at night but I think it'll be dark when I get off the ferry at Santander ... should I be worried?





Carol, for the sake of £3.85 put some on and then you are legal and will not get pulled   !!!     HEADLAMP BEAM DEFLECTORS BENDERS EURO DRIVING UNIVERSAL HEADLIGHT LAMP ADAPTORS  | eBay

The instructions that come with them are crystal clear and i`m pretty sure your van ( Citroen Relay 2003 ? ) is position 3.

Crouch down in front of the van and they go to the left and beneath at 45 degrees to the bulbs you can see in the outer sections of the headlights.

The name " EUROLITES " will be upside down and the tail " thinner end " will be pointing to the left


P.S.

I`m quite shocked by the statement i`ve highlighted      :scared:     :scared:     :scared:


----------



## vwalan (Nov 10, 2017)

never know it might be as folk return to the uk if they havnt got gb stickers on their vehicles they will be turned round and refused entry . after all does uk want traitors living here. 
things will be altering for sure once uk is out of the eu,


----------



## mark61 (Nov 10, 2017)

carol said:


> Where did you get them? I was an ardent remainder and would definitely like one. I know, horse, stable, door and all that! :lol-053:




Here you go. 

Artisticky EU MINI HEART 12 stickers Car/Van/Home/Office/Anything - Freepost UK: Amazon.co.uk: Car & Motorbike


Don't be sticking any on my van though, hehe


----------



## Canalsman (Nov 10, 2017)

I have fitted Eurolite beam blankers and leave them on.

I very rarely drive after dark and it's easier just to be sure of not picking up a fine in Europe. Leaving them on is not an MOT issue here either.


----------



## carol (Nov 10, 2017)

Wooie1958 said:


> Carol, for the sake of £3.85 put some on and then you are legal and will not get pulled   !!!     HEADLAMP BEAM DEFLECTORS BENDERS EURO DRIVING UNIVERSAL HEADLIGHT LAMP ADAPTORS  | eBay
> 
> The instructions that come with them are crystal clear and i`m pretty sure your van ( Citroen Relay 2003 ? ) is position 3.
> 
> ...



Cheers Wooie, it's not the money as I have some. Sent off for the ones you've posted a link to as I'd rather be legal if I can as well as not blinding other drivers!


----------



## Tezza33 (Nov 11, 2017)

POI Admin said:


> I have fitted Eurolite beam blankers and leave them on.
> 
> I very rarely drive after dark and it's easier just to be sure of not picking up a fine in Europe. Leaving them on is not an MOT issue here either.



It isn't an MOT issue, they will just give an advisory not a fail, as I don't drive in the dark here unless I can help it I leave mine on


----------



## Canalsman (Nov 11, 2017)

No advisory on the MOT this year ...

Why would they issue one?

As far as I'm aware the beam pattern is checked to ensure the headlights are correctly aligned vertically and horizontally. A small masked out section won't affect that assessment.


----------



## barryd (Nov 11, 2017)

My beam deflectors have been stuck on since 2008.   They have started to go a bit mouldy.


----------



## phillybarbour (Nov 11, 2017)

Never had them on mine for many years or any of the trucks we ran into Europe in big numbers in the late 80s early 90s, never had an issue.

Police targets to be met.


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 11, 2017)

POI Admin said:


> I have fitted Eurolite beam blankers and leave them on.
> 
> I very rarely drive after dark and it's easier just to be sure of not picking up a fine in Europe. Leaving them on is not an MOT issue here either.



It would be here in n/ireland as they do a full beam/dip beam test,but then mot here is twice as hard as mainland.


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 11, 2017)

carol said:


> Where did you get them? I was an ardent remainer and would definitely like one. I know, horse, stable, door and all that! :lol-053:



Traitor ,of with ones head.:lol-053:


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 11, 2017)

vwalan said:


> there as been times when police stop folk in the ports and look for them . more france i believe .
> i dont use them . have got a set in the truck . but only for just incase.
> did years ago use black insulating tape but havnt for many a year.
> we get off the fery and head straight for torrelavega . park up at sierra panda railway station . handy for a shop as all the supermarkets are just down the road. just about duall carriage way all the way so well lit you would be on dipped lights all the way.
> ...



Problem here is the dip will be pointing to the left and down,it must point right in france.most folk have no idea how lights work.


----------



## mark61 (Nov 11, 2017)

trevskoda said:


> Problem here is the dip will be pointing to the left and down,it must point right in france.*most folk have no idea how lights work.*



Oh, thats easy one trev, theres usually a switch somewhere, hopefully in reach of the driver, has a D shaped symbol with three lines coming out of it.


----------



## vwalan (Nov 11, 2017)

trevskoda said:


> Problem here is the dip will be pointing to the left and down,it must point right in france.most folk have no idea how lights work.



yes , but doesnt dazzle the op . 
best only do short journeys at night or dont go driving at night . 
mind these days alot of lights only go up and down.


----------



## colinm (Nov 11, 2017)

On x250's etc. the dipped beam kicks up on lefthand side, this is common on many vehicles, so when driving on opposite side of road it's very much like leaving lights on full beam, many kits are just blanking tape which cuts out the kick up.


----------



## antiquesam (Nov 11, 2017)

carol;882061 it's not the money as I have some.[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> That's good to hear. Am I good for a sub?


----------



## StreetSleeper (Nov 11, 2017)

trevskoda said:


> Should i put this on rear of van,seamus may not agree.



Hello Trev,
You could always buy a Rudge motorcycle.



Comes as standard.

Rae & Ann


----------



## Byronic (Nov 11, 2017)

StreetSleeper said:


> Hello Trev,
> You could always buy a Rudge motorcycle.
> 
> Comes as standard.
> ...



He's already got 2 of those permanently stuck on the back of his Skoda,
so he knows where to push !


----------



## carol (Nov 12, 2017)

antiquesam said:


> That's good to hear. Am I good for a sub?



Haha, sounds so wrong! So the answer is "No!"


----------



## GWAYGWAY (Nov 12, 2017)

alcam said:


> Didn't notice I didn't have one . Fortunately a very nice Guardia Civil spotted my omission and pointed it out to me .
> Only charged me €40 as well .
> Spanish roads are now safer


You were lucky not have been dragged out and beaten for that, like, their own do nowadays,, welcome to Franco's finest they never really went away did they.  Were they in full riot gear with  machine guns?


----------



## GWAYGWAY (Nov 12, 2017)

Suddenly realised , my little motorbike does not have a euro-plate nor a GB sticker,  no where to put one either. I am willing to bet most other bikes and scooters do have them either.


----------



## barryd (Nov 12, 2017)

GWAYGWAY said:


> Suddenly realised , my little motorbike does not have a euro-plate nor a GB sticker,  no where to put one either. I am willing to bet most other bikes and scooters do have them either.



You can get them for scooters and bike plates on ebay Sticar-it Ltd Euro GB European Union Badge for Motorbike Motorcycle Number | eBay


----------



## Peisinoe (Nov 12, 2017)

alcam said:


> Didn't notice I didn't have one . Fortunately a very nice Guardia Civil spotted my omission and pointed it out to me .
> Only charged me €40 as well .
> Spanish roads are now safer


I got this GB sticker to go over the EU one on the number plates


----------



## Deleted member 207 (Nov 12, 2017)

Back in 2007 I put AUS on the front and back of the vehicle we had bought in Germany on export plates and it worked a treat. Whenever there was a border crossing or police checkpoint we got the cheery wave through, on one occasion in Norway they even saluted!!!! - except at Poole where they insisted on looking for illegal immigrants in the shower cubicle, whilst they were actually in the bunk above the cab.


----------



## Fazerloz (Nov 12, 2017)

Peisinoe said:


> I got this GB sticker to go over the EU one on the number plates
> View attachment 59595



Unfortunately all you have done is now made it so you need a legal size GB sticker unless you remove it and go back to your euro plate. If you go into most of Europe.


----------



## Fazerloz (Nov 12, 2017)

GWAYGWAY said:


> Suddenly realised , my little motorbike does not have a euro-plate nor a GB sticker,  no where to put one either. I am willing to bet most other bikes and scooters do have them either.



You should have read post #10.:have fun:


----------



## runnach (Nov 13, 2017)

On my motorcycle I stuck a GB sticker on the pannier, In all honesty France Germany and Italy the police showed no interest

Our UK regd Berlingo van was often stopped by the douanes, but I think that was two suspicious blokes large dogs and a stones throw from Andorra (looking for cigarettes)

When we were stopped we had the carte gris in the window so could see we were insured (we insured through Arriva in Nice) as for MOT V5 I think we were asked once 

Channa


----------



## runnach (Nov 13, 2017)

***** said:


> Different than with a truck Andrew.
> I have had many pulls with a truck, they nearly always want reg docs, insurance, mot, drivers licence, passport and not forgetting cmr
> But I have never been pulled with the van


 Akin to VOSA checks in this country Graham M62 Ainsley Top forever pulling trucks.

The notion Foreign trucks aren't pulled here is a bit of a myth, Chap I worked for owned Highway Vehicle recovery had yards in Leeds Sheffield and Darrington he was contracted to the police when they dished out GV9's I happened to know the Spanish interpreter , A lot pulled at Wooley Edge, impounded and that was that left to rot companies didn't bother collecting them repair costs more than they were worth

Barnsley cars recovered that had been in accidents some fatal that was a bit grisly for my liking 

Channa


----------



## Wooie1958 (Nov 13, 2017)

***** said:


> Different than with a truck Andrew.
> I have had many pulls with a truck, they nearly always want reg docs, insurance, mot, drivers licence, passport and not forgetting cmr
> But I have never been pulled with the van




We got pulled into a large layby for a roadside check last month near Tarbes, they spoke excellent English       :scared:

2 other motorhomes ( 1 German and 1 French ) in there as well, all documents checked, motorhome searched and weighed on mobile weigh mats.

Everything OK apart from a query as to why i didn`t have the speed stickers ( 80, 100 and 110 ) on the rear as we are over 3,500kg ?

I humbly apologised and said i hadn`t realised i needed them        :bow:

Just before we got stopped we noticed a HUGE traveller encampment by the river that runs through Tarbes, maybe that had something to do with it ?


----------



## runnach (Nov 13, 2017)

Wooie1958 said:


> We got pulled into a large layby for a roadside check last month near Tarbes, they spoke excellent English       :scared:
> 
> 2 other motorhomes ( 1 German and 1 French ) in there as well, all documents checked, motorhome searched and weighed on mobile weigh mats.
> 
> ...


 That doesn't surprise me, close to the Spanish Border and Andorra not far away, Tarbes of course close to Lourdes very popular mecca for gypsies, I lived in Beziers and always police and douanes floating about 

Channa


----------

